# Black backgrounded image printed on black t shirt



## ejdzbikej (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi there,
I am quite new to this and haven't tried to print on black t shirts using white ink. I'm sorry if the subject was already mentioned here, couldn't find it.
Therefore, I would like to print something like this: 









I don't want black color to duplicate, (instead of putting whole square of white uderbase plus then all that black color what would be well at least ridiculous  ) 
Do I have to change the image, or there is some function in your RIP that can eliminate unwanted color? It seems like theres not such option in my software, all I have to chose from is:


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

You need the image on a transparent background. 

Sent from somewhere using T-Shirt Forums App.


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

Unfortunately, it does not seem that your RIP software can automatically treat the black color as a transparency. So, Fluid is right.


----------



## ejdzbikej (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you, what RIP would you advise for an epson 2200 based printer, and what sort of price am i looking to spend on it roughly?
Bart


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

Which machine do you have?


----------



## ejdzbikej (Mar 10, 2011)

Azon Micro Tex White, which is a pure copycat of dtg kiosk


----------



## sunoracle (Jul 1, 2010)

Your rip is the same version of AcroRIP/PartnerRIP, it does not support automatic remove your black color.


----------



## ejdzbikej (Mar 10, 2011)

sunoracle said:


> Your rip is the same version of AcroRIP/PartnerRIP, it does not support automatic remove your black color.


And there is no plug in which could allow to do this I suppose?


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Contact Chris at [email protected] 
For info on EK Rip. Your machine is based on Epson 2200. Ask for a demo copy. Also explain your problem, cost is around 850$. But it works better than most others if not all. Try before you buy

Sent from my SCH-I605 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

You can use Photoshop to make the black a transparent background.


----------



## ejdzbikej (Mar 10, 2011)

treefox2118 said:


> You can use Photoshop to make the black a transparent background.


This is actually great idea but here I have another issue. The pic is umm " pixelized " as below. I did it by simply erasing background, and it seems it's not the best way to do it. Can you put some more light on this suject pls.
Thank you,
Bart


----------



## fabricioroma (Mar 14, 2011)

I dont know if you will like...but try it
View image: ff


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

ejdzbikej said:


> This is actually great idea but here I have another issue. The pic is umm " pixelized " as below. I did it by simply erasing background, and it seems it's not the best way to do it. Can you put some more light on this suject pls.
> Thank you,
> Bart


If you do not print white ink under black, even though the edges are pixelated, it should blend in without noticing it. If you have to print white under black, then it will show up on the shirt.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

In Photoshop, you can use the background Eraser tool. It should be one of the selections under your eraser. Use the eyedropper with the target, for Limits choose Discontiguous and tolerance 20%. Increase the size of your eraser to work with it and click the center point anywhere on the background. Go over the entire image, don't worry about what you want to print, these settings do very well.

I'm attaching several images. The first image is where to find the tools. The second is the image after the background is removed. The third image is creating a second layer of black and putting it behind the first layer to show you the effect of what it would look like on black.

Can your RIP print this type of transparency? We'll find out. If not, then you can do the same thing with the eraser took, but instead of going over the image, go around it like you are tracing the outside of it.


----------



## ejdzbikej (Mar 10, 2011)

JeridHill said:


> In Photoshop, you can use the background Eraser tool. It should be one of the selections under your eraser. Use the eyedropper with the target, for Limits choose Discontiguous and tolerance 20%. Increase the size of your eraser to work with it and click the center point anywhere on the background. Go over the entire image, don't worry about what you want to print, these settings do very well.
> 
> I'm attaching several images. The first image is where to find the tools. The second is the image after the background is removed. The third image is creating a second layer of black and putting it behind the first layer to show you the effect of what it would look like on black.
> 
> Can your RIP print this type of transparency? We'll find out. If not, then you can do the same thing with the eraser took, but instead of going over the image, go around it like you are tracing the outside of it.


You are my hero!


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

ejdzbikej said:


> You are my hero!


Haha, I don't know about that, but I'm glad I could help.


----------

